# Fellowship



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 31, 2007)

When I was watching [ame=http://youtube.com/watch?v=0nPPp30ebkA]this[/ame] video it honestly made me sad. It reminded me of my disobedience to fellowship with believers.( I do feelowship sometimes, but I have no believing friends my age, that share the convictionas i do... is it wrong to not want to be with those people all the time, since they are believers?)

I do go to a wonderful local church. Its just hard to be there when I'm the only one my age. Everyone else is either extremely younger, or older. Reno is a tough one when it comes to finding true faith. There are other believers out here my age, but they go to those "mega" churches. I would still like to fellowship with them. Its hard to see people my age go after their own emotions then after the living God.

I'm not looking for a pity party.... I just want to know if there are people who have gone through these things before? Could anyone help?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 31, 2007)

Andrew P.C. said:


> When I was watching this video it honestly made me sad. It reminded me of my disobedience to fellowship with believers.( I do feelowship sometimes, but I have no believing friends my age, that share the convictionas i do... is it wrong to not want to be with those people all the time, since they are believers?)
> 
> I do go to a wonderful local church. Its just hard to be there when I'm the only one my age. Everyone else is either extremely younger, or older. Reno is a tough one when it comes to finding true faith. There are other believers out here my age, but they go to those "mega" churches. I would still like to fellowship with them. Its hard to see people my age go after their own emotions then after the living God.
> 
> I'm not looking for a pity party.... I just want to know if there are people who have gone through these things before? Could anyone help?




Well - I know nothing about you but your concern tells me something about the degree of your maturity - which is commendable. I would urge you to look at 1. Peter 2:1f.: Christians are bred, fed and led by the Word! 
Your situation is not unique and you may be a blessing and encouragement to older believers. I am not sure about the video clip - what is your view on it?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Mar 31, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Well - I know nothing about you but your concern tells me something about the degree of your maturity - which is commendable. I would urge you to look at 1. Peter 2:1f.: Christians are bred, fed and led by the Word!
> Your situation is not unique and you may be a blessing and encouragement to older believers. I am not sure about the video clip - what is your view on it?



Well, the teaching in itself is good, but I saw all those people my age! Wish I could go to something like that. 

Someday I will.


----------

